# Question for Those Who Regularly Use Multi Sliders (i.e. JLC FaderMaster, etc)



## PaulieDC (Feb 12, 2019)

A fuzzy area I'm trying to understand is using a FaderMaster or even faders that might be built into your keyboard controller, and the question(s) I have sort of come in succession: first, as you compose, what different functions do you assign to them? I saw JunkieXL's desk in a vid and he had 4 or 5 faders on a FaderMaster marked with tape. What are some of the functions that people are using when recording parts? For instance, the most obvious I think is Expression which I think is CC11 (and I do understand the difference between that and volume, lol). SO, when I bring up Berlin Inspire, the MOD wheel does control expression (I THINK) because I see the onscreen circle respond to the Mod wheel and I hear the instrument change volume and timbre. Is that CC11, Expression? And if so but you have a fader type controller, does that mean you move CC11 to a fader on there and not use the mod wheel? I like that concept, having modifiers via CC commands being assigned to faders, and I'd like to get in that way f recording now before I form bad habits, so that's why I'm curious what are all the different things y'all assign, for those who do that now. Thanks!


----------



## Bear Market (Feb 12, 2019)

Modwheel controls cc1, which in most orchestral sample libraries crossfades between velocity layers. Expression (cc11), like you said, is basically a subset of volume (cc7) and hence only controls volume and not timbre/intensity/velocity.

I use both cc7, 11, and 1 on my fader controller. cc7 mostly to balance patches or libraries and cc11 mostly to "enhance" the modulation.

I also frequently use vibrato, attack, release, and several other ccs on the fader controller. I have also mapped certain ccs to the different mics/mixes in sample libraries enabling me to adjust the mic levels on the fly without opening Kontakt.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh, THAT'S what's happening with the mod wheel. Duh, that makes sense. Great answer, thank you! Those three make sense to me (1,7,11) to control with a fader. And I didn't even think about mic levels, I have all Diamond & Platinum EW libraries and I have been playing around with multiple mics to learn what it all sounds like... with a MOUSE. The faders would be perfect for that, I've got 8 on my M-Audio controller. I know this was an elementary post but you opened a huge door, THANKS.


----------



## Divico (Feb 15, 2019)

very good question. I was thinking about this myself since i mostly use just 2 faders and want to assign the rest of my controlers. Unfortunately my setup doesnt have the man power to load more than one mic position, so this application is not for me.


----------

